# 2010 Movies



## mocha_queen (Mar 14, 2010)

Inspired by Holmes's thread, here are some of the movies I cant wait to watch this year.
From : IMDb - Now Playing in the U.S.
*Iron Man 2*





Who doesnt want to watch this sequel? Its easily the most anitcipated movie of the year.
*Shrek Forever After*




The third one kind of sucked, honestly but I still want to see where this story ends.
*Prince of Persia*




*Sex and the City 2*




*The Last Airbender*




I saw the trailer a couple of times and its nothing short of impressive.
*Eat, Pray, Love*




I read the book and loved it and Julia Roberts playing Elizabeth Gilbert is definitely a plus
What are some you cant wait to watch?


----------



## dietcokeg (Mar 14, 2010)

iam such a little kid! i cant wait for shrek and Toy Story 3more then anyother film! last year UP was by far my favourite film! lol!


----------



## mocha_queen (Mar 14, 2010)

Up was cute! It was definitely underrated.

I also am super embarassed to admit, but I cant wait for Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows part 1 as well as Eclipse!


----------



## obscuria (Mar 14, 2010)

Alice in wonderland was one of them. I already saw it though.

Now it's  
SATC2 (though I'm a bit skeptical about how this will turn out)
Kick Ass
Tron
Iron Man 2
Survival of the Dead (I'm a sucker for zombie flicks)


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 15, 2010)

I definitely can't wait for Iron Man 2. I love the 1st one and I love Robert Downey, Jr. I also can't wait to see Inception with Leonardo DiCaprio. I love him also and the plot seems so mysterious. The trailer is amazing.


----------



## Civies (Mar 15, 2010)

I cannot wait for Eclipse I'm so exciteeeeeeeeed ! weeeeee. It comes out a week before my birthday so I'll def be dragging my bf with me as a birthday wish. 

I love Shrek too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Sex and the City! But the first one was so long my butt hurt after the movie


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm looking forward to SATC 2, Eclipse, Harry Potter and Iron Man 2


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 15, 2010)

Inception and Eclipse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm also looking forward to The Runaways, The Ghost Writer and Salt.


----------



## sailordom (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm ridiculously excited for Iron Man 2. So much so that I'm trying to bring myself down so I don't overhype myself for the actual movie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Others on my excited list:
Clash of the Titans
Kick Ass
The A Team
Harry Potter
Voyage of the Dawn Treader
Tron

But I will likely see most of the big summer flicks in theaters (except for Twilight). I love summer movies!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 16, 2010)

Can't wait for the following...

Iron Man 2
Eclipse
Clash of the Titans
Kick-Ass
The A Team
Harry Potter
The Losers
Inception

Can you tell I am a fan of action??  LOVE it!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 16, 2010)

Just saw the trailer for TRON: Legacy and it looks pretty amazing.


----------

